# HELP ! Any one know what brand of 22 stock this is ???



## tjz123 (Oct 9, 2004)

I think this is a stock from a 22 rifle. Does anyone know what brand ? I'm trying to locate a barrel for it. 
Thanks

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... s/3762.jpg

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... s/3765.jpg

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... s/3764.jpg

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... s/3763.jpg


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

im just guessing but it has turkeys on it maybe for a shotgun? were did u get it? take it to a gun store thye should be able to help :beer:


----------



## tjz123 (Oct 9, 2004)

I bought it from the artist that painted the turkey scene on it and she didn't know what type of rifle it came from.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks like a old bolt action shotgun, and if it is I wouldn't try to get a barrel for it.


----------



## tjz123 (Oct 9, 2004)

I want to put a barrel on it just to hang on the wall, not for hunting purposes.


----------

